# can't get this song out of my head!!



## Lauren1981 (Sep 4, 2008)

have you guys heard this song??? it might not be that new. i'm not sure. i live in florida but this chick is from the UK so it may have been out for a while before it reached us. anywho i freakin LOVE IT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








YouTube - september - cry for you (2008 version)


----------



## Susanne (Sep 4, 2008)

I like it! I guess I know it from the radio


----------



## saywhat731 (Sep 4, 2008)

September is by far my favorite artist....the best house/disco artist IMO! Petra Marklund's been around for a few years she's from stockholm, SE. She's had albums out since 2003/2004 but none of them were released in the US up until a few months ago....she came to san francisco and I was lucky to video tape her....amazing!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyways, enough of my rambling, there are a TON of different versions of Cry for you that are good if u look them up on youtube....HTH


----------



## Lauren1981 (Sep 4, 2008)

i love house music but i never really know anyones' name. lol! i live in south fla. and whenever some new house comes out they'll play it on the radio but i never catch their names. and then i'm noticing that ppl from the UK aren't really "new" like i think they are. like leona lewis (she's from the UK, right???). bleeding love was all extra "new" here back in like april but i remember seeing her FIRST video for bleeding love like the end of last year on youtube.

anywho, love the music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i cannot stop humming this song. lol!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 4, 2008)

I love this song, its out in the clubs were I live just now. It done pretty good in the charts.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 4, 2008)

Is it just me or is the background Bronski Beat's "Run Away"?  Is that the song I'm thinking of???


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 5, 2008)

I love this song, its played tons over here on the radio.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 8, 2008)

Haha I like the song too


----------



## SweetCheeks (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh yeah, I love this song, listen to BPM on XM, they play this a lot along with lots of other great techno/dance tunes.


----------

